# Wish me luck! Picking up my first hive and nuc Saturday.



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Let the adventure begin. 

I'm picking up my first nuc Saturday. 

It's been a dream for a few years and I finally decided to dive in.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Good luck!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a happy buzzing day 
Congratulations


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

How exciting! Bet you are 'abuzz'.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

They arrived today. 

Now to paint the hive and tranfer them later this week.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

In for a penny, in for a pound. I just bought 2 more nucs. 

Hoping to be able to give quarts of honey for all the relatives for Christmas 2023. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

nchobbyfarm said:


> In for a penny, in for a pound. I just bought 2 more nucs.
> 
> Hoping to be able to give quarts of honey for all the relatives for Christmas 2023.
> 
> Time will tell.


I didn't realize keeping bees was so terribly addictive. You are hooked now.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

After talking with the guy, he talked me into buying one of his established hives for the price of one nuc ($150). I was going to have to keep them in the nuc boxes until I could get 2 hives Friday and paint them. 

Based on my desire to have enough honey for next Christmas, he said I would be better off the split this hive than to start the two nucs.

He is getting out of beekeeping to go on a mission trip. It sounded like reasonable advice.

Time will tell.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

So far so good. 3 hives and hoping to split one of those next week. 

I had no idea how enjoyable and therapeutic working with bees could be.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I have to re-queen the first nuc.

This forum seems dead. Maybe no one cares. But we will see.....

I saw her when I picked up the nuc and she was marked.

I didn't see her on my first 2 inspections during the first 7 days. Didn't see any new eggs either.

I had 3 uncapped queen cells form on 2 different frames. 25 days later, none are capped.

The guy I bought the nuc from has been involved the whole time. 

He is supposed to provide me a replacement queen this weekend. Now to get her and introduce her.

This is a great learning process!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know enough about bees to do more than read these threads. Al was the one who had the experience and patience to mentor new bee keepers. His loss has really affected this part of the forum.

Did you have one of those queen guards on the hive? I don't know what they are called but they are supposed to keep the queen from leaving her hive.

At least you have someone close helping you. My neighbor got some hives last year and is learning about keeping bees. She lost one of her hives over the winter but was hoping to split one colony a couple weeks ago. Other than that, I don't know anyone who has bees. Mom has a bee keeper, she never touches the hives on her property.


----------

